# Why are IIT's preferred over other engineering colleges in India?



## amritmishra89 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ever gave a thought, Why are IIT's most desirable engineering college than any other college across India?

As soon as a student who wishes to pursue his secondary education in science enters 11th his first thought is to start preparing for IIT's. It is possible that he might not even know what an IIT is, but yes his parents might be eager to make him study for IIT. Is it because IIT has it's name across the country or is it due to the high package placements that students of IIT fortunate enough to grab?

Well when you give it a thought you might understand that to some extent placement is the reason that drives the surge of students towards IIT's. But what about the environment or the quality of education, the practical exposure, a good mentor ship and many more things they get that helps them grab some Good amount from Companies.

IIT students are taught by some of the Greatest Brains in India who have a benchmark of great research work and might have many patents in their name. The crowd there is of sharpest brains who have already proved it by getting through one of the toughest exams. IIT's provide a good practical exposure providing students some of the latest devices to get their practicals done. 

Top companies from India and abroad prefer graduates from IIT's rather than any other college as they know that these students have one of the sharpest minds and that they are nurtured in the righteous way a candidate is desired.

IIT is desired because of it's education quality, exposure to different industry interface, etc (I am short of words describing the institution). You might get to see best gathering here. To opt for admission in IIT's people have to go through entrance exam JEE MAINS and JEE ADVANCED conducted by CBSE.
Recently Govt have decided to increase the number of undergraduate intakes by opening some new IIT's across India. Here are some top IIT's:
IIT, Kharagpur
IIT, Delhi
IIT, Mumbai... ~snip~
If you are willing to go to IIT's start preparing today.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2015)

are kehna kya chahte ho


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 10, 2015)

IIT started marketing in forums too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

Fcuk JEE and prepare for SAT, TOEFL.

India has exam system, no education system.

Edit: There are many carrier options before your school life ends. Don't take engineering just because others are doing it or some XYZ tells you to. You might become another 'Farhan Quareshi (3 idiots)'


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fcuk JEE and prepare for SAT, TOEFL.
> 
> India has exam system, no education system.
> 
> Edit: There are many carrier options before your school life ends. Don't take engineering just because others are doing it or some XYZ tells you to. You might become another 'Farhan Quareshi (3 idiots)'



I'm doing IT...thinking of *CCN*A...Should I?


----------



## Mayank_1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Perfectly agree with you. Engineering has become a fad these days. India produces 15 lakh engineers a year about which half are incompetent. As far as IITs go, they haven't really contributed so much towards the field of research. A brilliant students goes into an IIT and after 4 years starts working in some MNC. Contribution to nation? nil.Waste of taxpayers' money? Yes(education is highly subsidized there).


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fcuk JEE and prepare for SAT, TOEFL.
> 
> India has exam system, no education system.
> 
> Edit: There are many carrier options before your school life ends. Don't take engineering just because others are doing it or some XYZ tells you to. You might become another 'Farhan Quareshi (3 idiots)'


Studies abroad are costly.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

Why IIT is preffered. Its because:

1. Its a brand that stays with you for life unlike some XYZ institute. Nomatter whether you are working in some multinational or doing your own business. People would see you differently once the word IIT would come up either in your visiting card or in your resume even after years of passing out.

2. It is the cheapest premier institute in the world which still have the best mind and equipments along with a huge place with infrastructure. And so everbody wants to be a part of that. And there is nothing that is substandard about it.

3. Getting admission in IIT is like winning a medal in olympics. I dont need to say anything more. Out of lakhs of students only a few thousand makes it. Even in that less than 50% seats are available for general category students there. So, while it might be much easier for reserved category to get admission. For general category students its like winning the gold medal.


----------



## amritmishra89 (Jul 17, 2015)

Definitely true. IIT's have that brand name and they fulfill all the amenities required by a student.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 31, 2015)

Its funny how none of these IITs even come close to the Top 100 Engineering Colleges of the World. C'mon even Turkey has one in the  Top 100 Engineering College (Bilkent University). 

India, the country of "engineers"...... of poor quality. People regard IIT so highly because others are shittier.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Aug 31, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Its funny how none of these IITs even come close to the Top 100 Engineering Colleges of the World. C'mon even Turkey has one in the  Top 100 Engineering College (Bilkent University).
> 
> India, the country of "engineers"...... of poor quality. People regard IIT so highly because others are shittier.



Ok let me take out some of your misconceptions. Firstly, any institute doesn't become a top institute simply because it have been ranked by some organizations based on some preconceived notions etc.

Institutes becomes great by the level of teachers, pupil and students (human resource) that are there to inculcate the real education. Infrastructure does make a difference upto a limit. But, having said that, these IITs are not far behind or would be on par with the so called top institutions( according to you) in the world. 

And the proof of all this is that even now, maximum number of IITians are working in the top institutions around the world that are on the cutting edge of technology. For eg: NASA, EUROPEAN space agency, Hardron collider at CERN etc. Apart from that Indians primarily make the bulk or take top positions in companies like Google, Microsoft, Intel etc-2.

Yes, the iitians are there in all these companies and institutions. I don't believe that any other institute in your top 100 can even claim to have achieved such a feat bearing a few like engineers from MIT. 

That in itself is a proof of world class education and the kind of world class students that IIT attracts. 

Ranking are just numbers that people use to satisfy there ego.
Or to show a bad institute in a good light.


----------



## seamon (Aug 31, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Ok let me take out some of your misconceptions. Firstly, any institute doesn't become a top institute simply because it have been ranked by some organizations based on some preconceived notions etc.
> 
> Institutes becomes great by the level of teachers, pupil and students (human resource) that are there to inculcate the real education. Infrastructure does make a difference upto a limit. But, having said that, these IITs are not far behind or would be on par with the so called top institutions( according to you) in the world.
> 
> ...



LOL

1) IIT teachers are routine teachers. They just want to get over with their class. They can in no way be compared to world class engineering teachers.
2) IIT Infrastructure is trash.
3) IIT hostels and mess food is trash.
4) Research done in IITs is negligible compared to foreign universities. How many Nobel laureates walk on campus?
5) Most Indians would not be allowed in NASA because NASA cannot hire internationals for defense projects. Few get in for non defense projects.
6) The only reason a few(3-4) IITians get in the top companies(FB,Google, Microsoft etc) is because USA has a shortage of engineers. Over here, not everyone wants to do engineering. The no of people in engineering is quite low.
7) The 1 crore-1.5 crore packages you hear about is just buzztalk. IITs calculate CTC instead of the actual money awarded to the individual. Next, the salary a IITian gets at a company like google is the norm and a graduate from a low ranked university( say University of California at San Diego) gets the same amount.
8) Who is the most famous alumnus of IIT-Delhi? A writer of pathetic love stories?

- - - Updated - - -

9) IITians don't exist because of IITs, IITs exist because of IITians. The quality of students they get is incredible. IITs are just for the brand name.
10) IIT-D has a computing capacity of 6 TFlops. My university has a computing capacity of 1570 TFlops.


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Ok let me take out some of your misconceptions. Firstly, any institute doesn't become a top institute simply because it have been ranked by some organizations based on some preconceived notions etc.
> 
> Institutes becomes great by the level of teachers, pupil and students (human resource) that are there to inculcate the real education. Infrastructure does make a difference upto a limit. But, having said that, these IITs are not far behind or would be on par with the so called top institutions( according to you) in the world.
> 
> ...


That would mostly be Indians who studied abroad. Few Indians with degree from only India end up in the top zone.

As for the second point, the bulk of IITians just become normal engineers, top places are usually held by graduates from MIT, CMU, Caltech, Harvard etc.

BTW IITians are mostly famous for their jobs in Banking sector like Goldman Sachs, JPMC etc, they are not very prominent in core scientific fields like CERN, NASA etc.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 1, 2015)

seamon said:


> LOL
> 
> 1) IIT teachers are routine teachers. They just want to get over with their class. They can in no way be compared to world class engineering teachers.
> 2) IIT Infrastructure is trash.
> ...



Wow, so what can you do with 1570 TFlops that you can't do with 6 TFlops? Sure it would take some more time in the biggest of calculations but that does not degrade the level of any institution. 6TFlops is quite respectable. 
Secondly, By your logic China should be the top most as it have one of the fastest computers in the world. 

Which institute are you in? Indians are known for there mathematics skills. Even an average Indian student don't need a calculator to calculate loads of calculations unlike your US or European students. You see the education structure differs a lot from other countries. It does have it's positives and negatives as it doesn't concentrate on overall development all the time. But, still it does excel in making students extremely competitive when it comes to academics.
Indians are well respected all over the world for there hold in mathematics and understanding of other sciences. Nobel prizes are not always a sign of excellence. It is primarily and heavily bias towards people from other countries except Europe and USA. Most of the time they are used as a political tool rather than a acknowledgement of excellence. 
And thus even the average Indian teacher(in your words) at IIT is so good at making world class students.

When it comes to salaries. Yes Indians are more economical then others. And ISRO is a classic example of what Indian scientist and engineers are capable of at just a fraction of cost. Your NASA and many european satellites are now being launched by Indians. Just Google if you don't believe me. Indians do have a discrete edge over others and due to that they are not only preferred but also taking the jobs in many other countries. USA, Europe etc all were concerned about the level of Mathematical education being imparted in there colleges vis-a-vis Indian students.

Yes I agree, IITians are because of the incredibly brilliant Indian students that they get. Primarily because Indian students are actually better than most when it comes to these things.



tkin said:


> That would mostly be Indians who studied abroad. Few Indians with degree from only India end up in the top zone.
> 
> As for the second point, the bulk of IITians just become normal engineers, top places are usually held by graduates from MIT, CMU, Caltech, Harvard etc.
> 
> BTW IITians are mostly famous for their jobs in Banking sector like Goldman Sachs, JPMC etc, they are not very prominent in core scientific fields like CERN, NASA etc.



CERN wants more Indian scientists, engineers - The New Indian Express
I guess that might shed some light for you.


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Wow, so what can you do with 1570 TFlops that you can't do with 6 TFlops? Sure it would take some more time in the biggest of calculations but that does not degrade the level of any institution. 6TFlops is quite respectable.
> Secondly, By your logic China should be the top most as it have one of the fastest computers in the world.
> 
> Which institute are you in? Indians are known for there mathematics skills. Even an average Indian student don't need a calculator to calculate loads of calculations unlike your US or European students. You see the education structure differs a lot from other countries. It does have it's positives and negatives as it doesn't concentrate on overall development all the time. But, still it does excel in making students extremely competitive when it comes to academics.
> ...


Yes, it enlightened me. I guess you did not read it yourself. No where in the article the word IIT is mentioned. It talks about scientists, that's the department of theoretical physics, mostly quantum mechanics, particle physics etc. Hence he visited IISC, not IIT while giving the speech. IISC coupled with TIFR are few of the few institutes that are well known in the community of science throughout the world. Engineers are required for the accelerator design, while IITians would serve the purpose but the focus is not on them. Just take for an example do you know about the chief architect of Apollo 11? No one does but everyone knows about Neil Armstrong. A bucket load of Nobel prizes will come out of CERN, none will go to any Engineer, and the world won't even acknowledge them. 

India lacks proper scientists, that's why we have very few Nobel laureates, a bunch of engineers working in banks will not change that.

BTW if Indians are so good in mathematics why have we never received a field's medal? Why did none of our brilliant mathematicians was able to solve a single one of the millennium problems? A Russian guy solved one. Why is when I search in youtube for mathematics videos, the only videos I get from Indians are people teaching in blackboard about permutations and combinations for competitive exams while I see dozen of very interesting videos made by foreign professors about simple mathematic concepts. Don't tell me we lack the skills to make a video, we have plenty of mobile phone video reviews in youtube?


----------



## seamon (Sep 1, 2015)

Let me quote what you just said^



> Nobel prizes are not always a sign of excellence. It is primarily and heavily bias towards people from other countries except Europe and USA. Most of the time they are used as a political tool rather than a acknowledgement of excellence.





> Wow, so what can you do with 1570 TFlops that you can't do with 6 TFlops? Sure it would take some more time in the biggest of calculations but that does not degrade the level of any institution. 6TFlops is quite respectable.





> It does have it's positives and negatives as it doesn't concentrate on overall development all the time. But, still it does excel in making students extremely competitive when it comes to academics.


IITs= rote learning. They don't teach the practical aspect of engineering. Period. 



> CERN wants more Indian scientists, engineers - The New Indian Express
> I guess that might shed some light for you.



It says Indian Institute of Science and not Indian Institute of Technology.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh btw I am in Neil Armstrong's college.


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2015)

Just because an Indian student can calculate numbers faster does not mean they have better mathematical skills. My local grocery shop owner can calculate faster than anyone I had ever seen, he didn't pass class 8.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Let me quote what you just said^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USC? Nice, what stream? Masters?


----------



## seamon (Sep 1, 2015)

tkin said:


> Just because an Indian student can calculate numbers faster does not mean they have better mathematical skills. My local grocery shop owner can calculate faster than anyone I had ever seen, he didn't pass class 8.


 



> USC? Nice, what stream? Masters?



No, his undergrad college- Purdue University.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

seamon said:


> IITs= rote learning. They don't teach the practical aspect of engineering. Period.



This applies to every other school and engineering college in India, be it IITs, NITs or private colleges.


----------



## seamon (Sep 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This applies to every other school and engineering college in India, be it IITs, NITs or private colleges.



ISC board has a lot of practicals. :-/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

seamon said:


> ISC board has a lot of practicals. :-/


Compare number of schools affiliated to CICSE to that of CBSE and other state boards. Also compare the number of students they have. 

Most brilliant students aren't lucky and/or rich enough to get good schooling in India and even if they do, they're pushed towards engineering. Couple this with the ridiculous caste based reservation system where even a rich SC/ST candidate with 20% marks gets admission while a General/OBC (stupid creamy layer criteria here) with 80%+ marks doesn't.

People here get a B. Tech first and then decide what they actually want to do.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 2, 2015)

So after reading all your comments i conclude this:

1) IITs are good, only with regard to rival engineering colleges of India.
2) IIT is overhyped, extremely popular...mostly theoretical and less practical.
3) IIT-ians usually end up in shittier jobs than expected.

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Ok let me take out some of your misconceptions. Firstly, any institute doesn't become a top institute simply because it have been ranked by some organizations based on some preconceived notions etc.
> 
> Institutes becomes great by the level of teachers, pupil and students (human resource) that are there to inculcate the real education. Infrastructure does make a difference upto a limit. But, having said that, these IITs are not far behind or would be on par with the so called top institutions( according to you) in the world.
> 
> ...



If i am not wrong, but it is the IITians who gloat the most about them being No.1 in India. They are they ones who keep yapping about being the best in the country. Specially those IIT Delhi guys, such showoffs... Some of them end up in IAS Coaching centres.. i mean ...what da fraaak!!!!!!!
You said _any institute doesn't become a top institute simply because it have been ranked by some organizations based on some preconceived notions etc._.. Thanks Captain obvious...true quality only shows when the person starts doing his job. Even getting the offer letter from NASA does not show true worth. However several organisations rank these universities and colleges based on several factors, so that a *comparison* can be made. 
Why do we have grades and marks in exams? To act as a way to compare students. Mark sheet doesn't show "real" Quality..but what alternative do we have as of now? 
And then you talk on the quality of teaching and the students as if you personally assessed each and every one of them....zzzzzz. first you criticize me for judging an institution, and then you go ahead and do the judgement yourself.

_At least i have some  data to give weight to my statement.. All you bring is your rabid hard-on for anything "IIT"  (you know, red hot iron and all heheh)_

If you are the typical IITian then i am not surprised as to why IITs dont list  in the top 100 Engineering college


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 2, 2015)

I think most IITians usually end up in the management division instead of engineering. Basically they 'managed' to clear IIT.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> ISC board has a lot of practicals. :-/


 Well, CBSE is designed while keeping the entire country in mind. How many schools can provide an actual science lab worth several lakhs. Even if they provide, what about the technicians and lab experts??? Even Computer Lab is a joke (my Mom will know more about computer than those computer lab teachers)

I was from ICSE/ISC school (St. Xaviers Doranda) and the practicals is a comedy circus. Its all about buttering our sir


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I think most IITians usually end up in the management division instead of engineering. Basically they 'managed' to clear IIT.


Or IAS teachers, or bankers. Very few IIT graduates end up working in their own line of study and almost none of them end up leaving any mark.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Well, CBSE is designed while keeping the entire country in minds *and lowering their standard of education*
> ~snip~



FTFY.

CBSE first changed percentage system to CGPA system for class 10th, then merged AIEEE with IIT-JEE only to split that again into JEE- Mains and JEE- Advanced with focus on only 3 subjects, PCM. And the ranking is done by taking 40% of _normalised_*** Class 12th marks and 60% of JEE marks. Most of people sitting on the top of HRD (including Smriti Irani) either haven't even been in a lecture or are old enough that they don't know about current worldwide education scenario.


***Normalisation is again a way to f*ck up a student's ranking.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 2, 2015)

amritmishra89 said:


> For more info check this out: *URL*


I don't know why it attracted this discussion. It's a clear spam.


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> If i am not wrong, but it is the IITians who gloat the most about them being No.1 in India. They are they ones who keep yapping about being the best in the country. Specially those IIT Delhi guys, such showoffs... Some of them end up in IAS Coaching centres.. i mean ...what da fraaak!!!!!!!



IITians have started a never ending cycle. A student graduates from IIT(after getting a decent 3 digit rank in JEE) and then enrolls as a teacher in a coaching institute for JEE coaching. He ends up creating more of these coaching teachers.
I remember one them saying "Tum log parh ke liye banao. Main toh successful ho gya IIT se nikal ke".
I was like "Ghanta".


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> FTFY.
> 
> CBSE first changed percentage system to CGPA system for class 10th, then merged AIEEE with IIT-JEE only to split that again into JEE- Mains and JEE- Advanced with focus on only 3 subjects, PCM. And the ranking is done by taking 40% of _normalised_*** Class 12th marks and 60% of JEE marks. Most of people sitting on the top of HRD (including Smriti Irani) either haven't even been in a lecture or are old enough that they don't know about current worldwide education scenario.
> 
> ...


No one likes lowering the standard of education... but we cannot be selfish and think for ourselves only. We have access to the internet, discussing stuffs on a web forum. That clearly puts us at the 1% creamy layer of the India student population. Higher standard Curriculum may fit us, and make us much much better. But then we dont have the teachers to deliver that "high standard" of education. We dont have the tools and equipments to deliver the high standard education. 

Being a P.hD Scholar in Education (specialisation in ICT) i often go for RMSA and SSA monitoring. I see schools with computer labs and 20+ Computers (decent 4th gen Core i3 PCs) all packed in bubble wrap for months. *Why? becuz no Computer teachers*. This is the same issue with 90% govt. schools in India.. 
Our top bosses in MHRD have a wholistic idea about the problems. Of course they want to upgrade education, but, we simply cannot go beyond our limits...

Ideal solution given by most netizens is *different curriculum for different demographic*. Lets not go into how stupid this idea is because it will bring soooooooooo many problems only a student studying  Education (like me)as a subject can understand. A centralised Curriculum is the ONLY way to go, even if it means lowering the nation's education standard.

PS. Whatever i said is in the context of secondary and primary education, since i have experience working in this field. I have very less idea about Higher and Technical Education (eg.IIM, IIT)...since , well...i have no experience. _And i dont want to give my opinion on matters where i dont have actual experience._


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 12, 2016)

amritmishra89 said:


> Definitely true. IIT's have that brand name and they fulfill all the amenities required by a student.



Not really, IIT brand name is losing its sheen lately.



			
				mikael_schiffer said:
			
		

> India, the country of "engineers"...... of poor quality. People regard IIT so highly because others are shittier.



That's not it. In India, an institute becomes good or bad based on placement only, and not based on the actual quality of education. If we were to take only the education into account I know a few private universities that can give IIT a run for its money...



			
				seamon said:
			
		

> The quality of students they get is incredible. IITs are just for the brand name.



Both statements here are debatable. Neither are they the best students, and nor is IIT just a brand name.  

The reason is that IIT is a relic of excellence of a bygone era, it still selects students as per very outdated methods and paradigms. This no longer ensures a good student quality in such institutions.



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> the only videos I get from Indians are people teaching in blackboard about permutations and combinations for competitive exams



And this is the type that usually gets into premier institutions. Excellence is not about by-the-book calculations.


----------

